# best socket 479 motherboard



## ianisthewalrus (Jun 1, 2008)

hi,
im looking for the best desktop motherboard to fit my core duo t7600 processor from my laptop, so a socket 479 fro my research. im trying to build a moderately budgeted desktop for gaming general use, etc. , but pending on the other items i put in, the price for the motherboard may be a non issue. just want to build a fast machine, might want to overclock latter, who knows.

thank for the help!

Ian


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What CPU do you have?


----------



## ianisthewalrus (Jun 1, 2008)

it is an intel core 2 duo t7600


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There may be more but this is the only one I know of.> http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1092&l1=3&l2=54&l3=0&l4=0


----------



## ianisthewalrus (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks, so do you think a media pc is the best option, or is that all you could really find?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It is the only desktop motherboard I know of that will support a T7600.


----------



## ianisthewalrus (Jun 1, 2008)

alrighty, thanks man


----------



## ianisthewalrus (Jun 1, 2008)

wait one last question. would this be a viable option?
http://www.behardware.com/articles/565-1/asustek-ct-479-socket-479-on-socket-478.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I saw that, but there are not any updates past the Pentium M and it fits a Socket 478 motherboard on which the Bios will not know what to do with a C2D chip.


----------

